# Fawn



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi guys! I am finally back online.




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Well... it started yesterday with Fawn. In the morning she was just a braying away for breakfast (very normal) and seemed normal through out the day. But when it came time for dinner snack and tucking them to bed she was just off...she only ate a few bites of grain and wasn't interested in her carrots



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]At the time a chalked it up to giving her a richer hay ...GrassMix ... with more alfalfa than normal ... a little stemy (sp?) too.( which I though could have caused a colic reaction)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]This morning she was still a little off



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I gave her some Equine Aspirin and she seemed to snap out of it???[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]she started to slowly walk around the pasture eating a little as she strolled .... though she is slow. She seems normal in every other way? She is alert. She is peeing and it looks as though she had pooped over night.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]She has been in our backyard grazing a bit this afternoon ...again she perked up after her second dose of aspirin.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I will be calling the Vet in the morn and see what he has to say. At this point I am just making sure she is staying hydrated and the Aspirin seems to help too. I don't think it is colic?? What do you all think?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I was going to give her some mineral oil as well .... just to make sure and to cover all senarios.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*How much should I give??*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks you guys .... and Happy 2008 !![/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 1, 2008)

Poor Fawn, I hope she perks up soon!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 1, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]hey Teri, just read your email...poor Fawn...if it were me i would wait and watch to see if she is pooping. is she rolling, kicking or biting at her sides? if you do decide to give her oil i would be careful how you give it, you could end up causing more problems. are you still graining her? [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt] is she rolling, kicking or biting at her sides? if you do decide to give her oil i would be careful how you give it, you could end up causing more problems. are you still graining her? [/SIZE]


She is doing no abnormal rolling ...she is NOT kicking or biting at her sides?

She did eat some carrots and apple pieces when we tucked them in for the evening. She ate them aggressively when she first ate and then she backed off





We are going out there now 7PM and giving her another dose of aspirin and see how she is doing.'

Her gut sounds were still good when we were out last.

I am so puzzled???


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope that everything with Fawn goes alright. I will say a little prayer for her tonight.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]i sent you an email...[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Teri,

As far as giving oil, I usually try to get at least 2 cups of oil in them. You do have to be careful not to let her aspirate it. I started mixing orange gatorade into it and they seem to like it better. The vet said 2 cups is like a full size horse getting a couple of quarts.

I hope Fawn is feeling better soon. It sounds like she might have a sore tooth too.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not much help but will say some extra prayers and send lots of love for Fawn, and hope that she feels back to her ol' self soon. Bless her heart





Feel better, Fawn!


----------



## Chico (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my, I hate when my animal babies are "sick". If only they could use words and tell us what's wrong! I'm new to donkeys but I would lean to a tooth or mouth issue. It sounds like she wants to eat but it hurts when she does. Meds seem to ease her "pain". Our vet shares info without a visit often. At these times she says to watch and call her often. Watch like a hawk! If it's a tooth the vet probably needs to come out. Keep us informed. Best wishes and good thoughts.

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 2, 2008)

Teri, sorry wasnt home yesterday and just read this now. How is Fawn doing? Have you tried giving her plain yogurt? That works wonders alot of times. I am sure you know the signs of colic and it dont sound like she has that. I would check her mouth. Let us know what your vet has to say. (((HUGS)))


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 2, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]



She is doing SOOOOOO much better today



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]She had me so scared. She has always been so healthy and never a thing wrong with her...it is just so scary when they get like this



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]First thing this morning I got a carrot down her and a few bites of apple ....then she started eating a bit of Hay. We left and came back 3 hours later with some "Good" quality Orchard Grass and she has been eating that plus even munched on a few apples. She drank a bunch of warm water that I brought her this morning and her poop looks almost normal size...it is a bit smaller/drier for her norm. I am hoping the apples help. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]When we went to the Feed Store (the Grange Chico) I told them about her and they suggested giving her this[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/size] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]https://www.horseguard.com/component/page,shop.product_details/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,30/category_id,1/manufacturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,1/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=30&category_id=1&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]*I think this is kinda what you meant Ce...with the yogurt and all.[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]What does this actually do anyway?[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]Shawna thanks for the Oil tips ... I did get down about 4 oz of Mineral Oil down her yesterday. And it maybe wasn't the smartest thing to do ...but she took it pretty well. She is such a sweety and trusts me so much...she knows I would never hurt her.[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]Thanks everyone for all advise ~ prayers and special thoughts [/SIZE]





 


[SIZE=12pt]*and as for her teeth being the problem... I will look into that.[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]does anyone have pictures of teeth that need to be floated?[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]at what age do they need to be floated? she was checked about a year ago and everything looked fine.[/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=12pt]Fawn turned 7 this past August[/SIZE]

 






*[SIZE=14pt]Whoooooo Hooooo ! I am so relieved !!!!![/SIZE]*

 


[SIZE=12pt]**I do have to add though that I will not be completely relieved till she belts out one of her famous "wake the dead up" brays [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so so so very happy that Fawn is feeling better, I much prefer the people get sick than the animals.

Has she done her bray yet? Since mine do not bray I would be alarmed if they did...

Once again so glad fawn is feelling better...prayers do help!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 2, 2008)

Emily's mom said:


> Has she done her bray yet? Since mine do not bray I would be alarmed if they did...



[SIZE=14pt]Fawn Brayed !!!![/SIZE]




[SIZE=14pt]and it was a "wake the dead up Bray"[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Whooo Hooooo!!![/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]_*Cheryl ...they still aren't braying? LOL... they are going to scare you the first time they do belt one out



_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]_ Are they by any chance spoiled????_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt]*and yes, prayers do work ...thanks for yours



[/SIZE]_


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Jan 2, 2008)

Teri, I am so glad Fawn is feeling better. I will give Mom a call and have her tell you how to check if a horse has hooks on there teeth, I know she checks hers regularly, and if there is a hook you can hear it when she does it. Tammy L.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 2, 2008)

> JumpinJackFarmPosted Today, 07:06 PM.. Are they by any chance spoiled????



Whatever do you mean?





Hubby says they are for spoiling....he's a keeper


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 2, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Yay Fawn!!









[/SIZE]

Yes, indeed, Prayers do work





Also glad to hear she BRAYED





This is such good news!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Fawn is continuing to do well





Her teeth look fine to me?

though I am really not sure what to look for?? If something isn't right?

I have started them all on "Sand Clear" regime. Haven't done it in awhile and it can't hurt.

They are all getting the Yeast Enzymes too.

It is so sweet ...Zepp has been right by his Mama's side this entire time





Little sucker...lol...he has also benefited from Apples/Carrots and _*Alot*_ of extra Loving ...he ain't stupid


----------

